# Briggs 3.5 cranks the same?



## 2rods (Mar 22, 2006)

Wondering if a crank from a 3.5 horizontal reduction drive is the same as a horizontal straight shaft. What I am thinking of doing if possible is to install my reduction box on a newer 3.5 horizontal with a straight shaft. Thanks.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

That will not work. The reduction crank is splined. 

Mike


----------



## 2rods (Mar 22, 2006)

OK what about just swapping cranks so reduction box fits on new motor? thanks.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

That will work as long as the flywheel end of the crank is the same. In the mid 1980's B&S got away from the ratchet clutch. 

Mike


----------

